# 9 Things You Should Always Have in Your Car



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> Today's new cars are better equipped than ever, with convenience, connectivity, and safety features that keep drivers safe on the road. Nonetheless, smart drivers know to hit the road prepared, regardless of how long the journey.
> 
> Consider picking these nine items up and stashing them in your glove box or trunk. They'll help you keep calm and carry on, no matter the situation.


Read more about the 9 Things You Should Always Have in Your Car.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

That list reads like something one would put in 50 year old never married woman's Prius. 
Still trying to figure out the roll of quarters deal!

The number UNO item one should carry in any collectible car, & for that matter, ones regular driver Pickup or SUV is a fully charged fire extinguisher! In my tow vehicle, I carry two! For my old Pontiacs, I will be buying one for each car, though my truck will be nearby.

If you haven't come up on a really bad accident where flames are lapping up through the dash area, count yourself lucky. For me, little over 20 years ago, it was a very sad sight. After getting an injured and nearly unconscious 30 year old woman out of the passenger side, went to work breaking out the back window trying to extract her mother who was trapped behind the strg wheel. The mother ended up succumbing to black acrid smoke and flames. Emptied a never used good sized extinguisher into the engine compartment and dash area, but one was not enough. It took 20 minutes for highway patrol to show up and another 22 minutes for volunteer fire dept, seemed like an eternity, I will never forget!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Amen to that! After loosing my 65 Satellite hot rod to a nitrous fire I'd be a fool not to have one in every car I own plus one in the kitchen, laundry and garage!

And the next thing would be an insurance card with towing on the policy.


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

I would add a roll of duct tape to that list.


----------



## Sojercol (Nov 15, 2016)

I would add an adjustable wrench, common and Phillips screw drivers, tire plug kit and blanket to name a few others.


----------

